# Angel Majesty versus BCY 8125



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, it's time for a new string. I've been shooting this BCY452 string for a while and it's getting pretty worn. That, and the serving wasn't ever really right and I'm tired of it continually separating more and more. I'm looking at getting a string from a different maker (Scott's Strings) and I can get Angel Majesty or BCY 8125. I'm wondering what the pros/cons are for each material. It seems many people prefer the 8125 but there are almost as many Angel Majesty devotees as well.

So, if you have experience with these materials, which would you choose for a 31 pound (on the fingers), 70" bow for distances of 20-50 yards? If you have a preference, I'd love to hear the reasons why. Thanks for the input!

-Kent W.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I haven't used Majesty so I can't state a preference, but 8125 (or 8125G) makes a lovely fast string. the material seems very suited to recurves, good stability with a little bit of spring forgiveness. 452 is a bit much on a recurve for my personal taste, but each to their own.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Scott builds fine strings, have three of his 8125 strings in 16 strand have been very stable throughout this winter, perhaps 6 twists since new. Same here with Majesty experience, 8125 was chosen for colors.


----------



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

Both are great materials, you really can't make a bad decision. I've used both and I've found the Majesty to be slightly faster. When my daughter was competing, switching to a Majesty string improved her sight marks at 50yds. She was shooting about 25lbs at the time. Majesty has a resin coating instead of wax. When you burnish it, it looks like a wire. GT did a comparison and found it to be faster, but only by a slight amount. He posted the results here on AT. You mostly see white or black for sale. K1 has other colors and Alternative Sporting Services in the UK has the Royal Red and Royal Blue string material. 8125 definitely has the most colors though.


----------



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

Here is the info from GT; http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1884251&highlight=700. Scroll down to post #4.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Majesty will stretch a bit more than 8125. My personal preference is the 8125. I've shot both materials extensively.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Majesty will stretch a bit more than 8125. My personal preference is the 8125. I've shot both materials extensively.


How much stretch do you get with majesty? I get 1-2mm with majesty and 4mm with 8125 although that might be down to the type of jig I was using for the construction of 8125 string.
thats the movement I get when they are first made and placed on the bow for 24 hours.

In shooting the 8125 would always move 2mm after the first 2doz arrows then it would not move. Majesty moves no more than 0.5mm after 60-100 arrows.

I like the Majesty for my strings but if I had to use 8125 it would not be the end of the world they are both fine string materials.


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

I also like 8125g better than majesty. I too get more stretch with majesty than 8125g. I have made a string out of 8125g and after putting it under 300lbs of tension it has not stretched. Maybe the majesty string I bought had not been tensioned prior. I will have to see when I build my own majesty string soon.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Shot majesty for a season and always had to pay close attention to BH changes.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

rookcaca said:


> I have made a string out of 8125g and after putting it under 300lbs of tension it has not stretched.


I would be surprised if it didn't stretch a little - even 452x, 8190, Trophy, X etc move slightly, and 8125 is a little more forgiving than that. are you talking about after initial stretching?

looking forward to getting my jig soon so I can do my own experiments, I am hoping that prestabilised 8125 strings will prove to offer a very stable BH.


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

Yes, after the initial starching on jig


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks, makes sense. really looking forward to being able to prestretch and offer people a totally stable string. got a nice 3m piece of strut bolted to a 90x90 square laminated jarrah post just waiting for my Little Jon to arrive, if that bends I will be very impressed.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

If done properly Majesty doesn't stretch at all after initial stretching. I usually just leave it in a spare bow for a week to stretch it out a bit, then it's quite stable after few dozen shots. I've found it to be almost identical with 8125 in that aspect. It is quite a bit faster than 8125 and at least for me has always made quieter string.

I've found majesty to be better during outdoor season with its resin sealant, if you don't wax it too much. You really shouldn't need to wax it at all, and never burnish it, that might be reason for some who report it stretching. Pure dyneema and high heat is a big no-no. Just rub it with your fingers, if your fingers start burning, you are rubbing too much.

Majesty serving is second to none, I've always used it or original Angel Dyneema serving which is similar but without the resin.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I dug out some test data I made around 2009 or so. In that test setup I found Angel majesty to be average of 2.4fps faster than 8125 over 30 shots with both. Strings were as close matched as I could make, both with Angel dyneema servings and string thickness similar fit to Beiter #2 nock. They were averaging around 212 fps for 8125 and over 214 fps for Majesty using pistol chrono and trigger release, with true centershot. That's more than 1# difference in limb efficiency so I ended up dropping about 1# when tuning from 8125 to Majesty.

Luckily I don't train that seriously anymore that I need to be doing those test anymore.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys! I do appreciate it greatly. 

I ended up ordering an 8125G string, but part of me is wondering if I should have gone for a Majesty string. My daughter could take advantage of a little speed boost, so maybe I'll get her a Majesty string for outdoor season. 

Again, thanks for the info!


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

williamskg6 said:


> Thanks for all the input guys! I do appreciate it greatly.
> 
> I ended up ordering an 8125G string, but part of me is wondering if I should have gone for a Majesty string. My daughter could take advantage of a little speed boost, so maybe I'll get her a Majesty string for outdoor season.
> 
> Again, thanks for the info!


If you wanna truly maximise the potential of the majesty string, you have to bind the strands together, until you get a perfect circular cross section with a smooth glossy finish along the string.

If you're interested in learning how to do just that, PM me. I'll see if I can come up with a demo video.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

I’ve used both for several years off and on. I have not done a lot of side by side tests and can’t remember the last time I choreographed a recurve. I have not noticed significant tune or sight mark differences between the two.

I used Majesty all winter and I guess I would agree with some above who noted more brace changes. It seemed like I adjusted it more than 8125 in the past.

For the diameter serving I like I typically go with the 0.21” majesty serving. I have found this combo with 18 strands 8125 and 20 strands of Majesty works best for me. I am shooting 40# at my draw. Probably the strings are overbuilt but it meets my needs.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, the string arrived last week, 16 strands of 8125G. I thought the biggest difference would be that it wasn't wearing/fraying like my old string (since it's a new string). There is a noticeable difference in sound (quieter), less vibration, and a perceptible increase in speed. Not a drastic speed increase, mind you, but my slightly stiff arrows are flying better with this string, behaving less like they're too stiff.

I guess I should've replaced my string sooner! 

Thanks again for all the info and advice.


----------

